# Radon geklaut



## Joshude (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Heute ist es passiert! 
Jemand hat mein Schloss durchgeknackt (Nen Abus Raydo) und mein Fahrrad geklaut.

Ist nen Radon ZR Team 7.0







Vorderrad ist ein Mavic XM317 mit nem Shimano DH-3D72 Nady.

Wenn es jemand sieht, zum Verkauf oder sonst wo, dann bitte bei mir melden, wäre euch mehr als Dankbar.
Finderlohn über 100 schreibe ich aus!

Geklaut wurde es in Hude, genau zwischen Bremen und Oldenburg, also sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es da auch irgndwo landen wird.

Grüße, Jonas


----------



## donprogrammo (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich halte gern die Augen offen.
Aber 2 Fragen habe ich da doch:
Ein Zahlenschloss fÃ¼r ein Rad das mehr als 100â¬ gekostet hat? Hoffentlich nicht dein Ernst.
Und die haben das echt gecknackt, statt einfach den richtigen Code einzugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshude (28. Oktober 2011)

Weiß nicht, ging nicht davon aus, dass ich mir hier bei uns Sorgen machen müsste 

Schloss ist hinüber, einfach mitm Bolzenschneider oder so zertrennt


----------

